# Apple/Pear Slab Pies



## chilerelleno (Aug 11, 2018)

*Apple/Pear Slab Pies*

Preheat oven to 375°

1 box Pepperidge Farms Puff Pastry
3 Apples, cored, halved and sliced
3 Pears, cored, halved and sliced
_(or cheat and use canned pie fillings)_
1/4C lemon juice
3/4 brown sugar
1t cinnamon 
4T butter
1 egg beaten for egg wash
nuts (optional)

Remove pastry from box/wrapper and let thaw
Pour lemon juice over fruit, mix to cover, pour off excess
Melt butter, combine with brown sugar and cinnamon
In a skillet combine fruit and sugar mix, cook till fruit is lightly caramelized
Remove from heat and let cool
Lightly flour your work surface and roll out pastry to approx 12"x18"
Cut it in half lengthwise.
Fill center of first piece of pastry with fruit leaving at least a 1" border.
Egg wash edges and cover with second piece of pastry, seal edges and cut slits in top and complete by
egg washing the  whole pastry.
You can either sprinkle the egg washed pastry heavily with coarse sugar before cooking, or after cooking glaze with a thick powdered sugar glaze.
Cook till pastry puffs and is golden brown


----------



## SmokinAl (Aug 12, 2018)

I saw this in your other thread!
About all I can say is WOW!
Al


----------



## crazymoon (Aug 12, 2018)

CR, Delicious !!!!!!!


----------



## chilerelleno (Aug 12, 2018)

SmokinAl said:


> I saw this in your other thread!
> About all I can say is WOW!
> Al


Thanks again Al.
I hope it's acceptable to cross post these recipes from my _'Main'_ thread into their respective sub-forums.
Others can find a Side/Veggie or Dessert easier, these sub-forums get more traffic and I can index the recipe individually.


----------



## chilerelleno (Aug 12, 2018)

crazymoon said:


> CR, Delicious !!!!!!!


Thanks, they're indeed.
I've been ordered to make more today.
But they're gonna have to settle for canned fillings today, I used up all the fresh fruit yesterday.


----------



## chilerelleno (Aug 12, 2018)

Per request I made two more today.
These didn't get iced, these were sprinkled with coarse raw sugar before baking.
And I used canned apple pie filling which wasn't near as good as my homemade.


----------



## GaryHibbert (Aug 12, 2018)

Looks real good Chile.  I figure the fresh fruit ones would be a lot better than just using pie filling.
What I REALLY like is how handy these are.  Unlike a traditional pie which requires slicing and sharing, these come in *individual servings*.  MY KINDA DESERT!!!!!  LOL
POINT
Gary


----------



## chilerelleno (Aug 12, 2018)

GaryHibbert said:


> Looks real good Chile.  I figure the fresh fruit ones would be a lot better than just using pie filling.
> What I REALLY like is how handy these are.  Unlike a traditional pie which requires slicing and sharing, these come in *individual servings*.  MY KINDA DESERT!!!!!  LOL
> POINT
> Gary


Gary, these are a pretty good size, these are a foot longer or better.
You can get three BIG servings or easily six smaller, especially if served with ice cream.


----------



## GaryHibbert (Aug 12, 2018)

chilerelleno said:


> Gary, these are a pretty good size, these are a foot longer or better.
> You can get three BIG servings or easily six smaller, especially if served with ice cream.



Yep.  Just like I said.... Individual Servings, Gary Sized.  
Gary


----------



## agrasyuk (Aug 12, 2018)

Looks good. 
Going to get me something sweet


----------



## chilerelleno (Aug 13, 2018)

GaryHibbert said:


> Yep.  Just like I said.... Individual Servings, Gary Sized.
> Gary


LMAO...  Dammit Man! :D


----------



## chilerelleno (Aug 13, 2018)

agrasyuk said:


> Looks good.
> Going to get me something sweet


Thanks.


----------

